# Durabak my truck



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

Looking to do my entire D21 in Durabak and wondered if anybody’s here has done this. My paint is about as bad as it can get and this is a fairly inexpensive way to give it a fresh look and I really like the Texured look, I will keep the body color red and get rid of the plastic bed liner and go black. I will also go black on the rocker panels, valance and wheels. 
Trying figure out how much product I will need with 60 sq ft coverage to the Gal of the Texured,I am thinking 1Gal and a quart for the bed and such and a gal for the cab,sound about right? Anybody have any tips.


----------

